# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Ontstoken ogen..?

## braddb

Hoi!

Sinds een tijdje zijn me ogen een beetje ontstoken. Of het echt 'ontstoken' is weet ik niet, maar vaak prikken ze een beetje, en ze zijn elke dag een beetje rood. Ook in mijn rechteroog is inmiddels nu al 2 maanden lang duidelijk een adertje zichtbaar (valt op tussen andere zichtbare adertjes). Eerst was het zo dat mijn ogen vrij droog waren, heb er niks tegen gebruikt, en nu tranen ze soms juist. Ook zijn in mijn ogen dus meerdere adertjes zichtbaar. Ik heb lenzen gedragen, maar die draag ik al niet meer sinds ik er last van heb, al 2 maanden dus. Ik ben ten einde raad, ik ga sowieso wel een afspraak maken bij de dokter!
Ik heb het volgende al geprobeerd:
-Bril opzetten
-Calendulan rond ogen smeren (niet erin!)
-Nat/vochtig washandje tegen oog drukken
-Oog spoelen met oogbadje
Niks hielp.

Weet iemand raad?

----------


## Agnes574

Wat je kunt proberen zijn oogdruppels... deze helpen bij vermoeide ogen ...

Wat ook kan zijn is dat je last hebt van hooikoorts of sinusitis ...

Zou idd eens langs je arts gaan voor het zekerste; je hebt er maar 2 hé  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo braddb,

Hoe is het inmiddels?
Ben je inmiddels bij een arts langs geweest of heb je inmiddels een oplossing gevonden?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sella

Hoi Braddb,

Ik heb ook lang last gehad van mijn ogen, branderige, jeukende ogen, alsof iemand er zand in had gestrooid.

Een tijdje terug heb ik een cursus gedaan en nu heb ik vrijwel geen last meer, het heeft me heel erg goed geholpen, misschien is het wat voor jou.

Meer informatie vind je op Nieuwe Ogen

De informatie die je leert is afkomstig van Dr. Bates, die in de jaren 20 van de vorige eeuw heel veel onderzoek heeft gedaan. Het gaat vooral om spanning in je ogen verminderen, waardoor klachten verdwijnen. Je kunt heel veel zelf doen als je je bewust wordt van hoe je met je ogen om zou moeten gaan.

Veel sterkte,

groetjes, Sella

----------


## de Vries

Ik heb veel baat bij Lipomyst, is een spray voor op je gesloten ogen (druppels werkte bij mij veel minder en dit is makkelijker  :Smile:  in gebruik) , voor mijn blepharitis gebruik ik Blephagel.. combinatie werkt voor mij gelukkig prima

----------

